# Plants dying



## VesuviusX (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi all, I recently planted baby's tears or Irish moss in my T's tank .It has started dying and is almost completely dead, same with the club moss I planted. the area has plenty of low light and I water them. is it possible my T has burrowed under it? or the roots just haven't taken hold of the coco peat? they have survived for a few months now an have suddenly died.


----------



## Dovey (Jun 14, 2016)

God in heaven, I HATE those plants! So cute, but they need way too much light and drainage to do well in most terrariums, particularly tarantula enclosures. Plant Tags are lying liars! These plants are only low light when you are talking about actual SUNLIGHT.
Go with true lower light plants. I've had good luck in tropical tanks with pepperomia, rex begonias, any cryptanthus, false arelia, ficus pumila (creeping fig), and any fitonia. Keep in mind that these are for high humidity species only.


----------

